# 2004 with 2005 rear bumper



## flash_xx (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello everyone, I just got a 2004 GTO with a 2005 rear bumper on it and need to replace the whole exhaust because the one in it when I bought it is a hack job, all cut up and welded at strange angles. Can I just get a 2005 setup or is there some difference in the model years that prevents this?

I plan to do everything from the headers to the exhaust tips. Thanks.


----------

